# Used Honda or new Toro?



## Piedmont (Nov 13, 2013)

I decided to get a new blower. My options are a used Honda HS928WA for about $1600 or a brand new Toro 924 for about $1300. 

Sorry to the Ariens fans, I had an Ariens and hated it. It broke down all the time and just seemed to blow shear pins constantly. One thing from it... I now have an absolute hate of shear pins, particularly replacing them in a storm.

I then got a Toro... I loved it. But my son got to it, the bolts holding the cover of the transmission came out so it was hanging down a little and my 3 year old son found it fun to throw bolts, nails, and rocks into the tranny area and when I engaged it... it's shredded (even the frame). 

I'm in the hunt for a new blower... I loved my 824 XL Toro. Loved not having shear pins, but I found 2 places I have to man handle it because it's tight that steering would be very welcome. Didn't like the fast first gear either. So I looked and see a 924 Toro (the new kind without a Briggs rather a Toro brand motor) that has all the features I want but the first gear may still be a bit too fast. Cost is about $1300. 

I also see a used Honda HS928 on craiglist for $1500. It has a hydrostatic transmission so it can go at the speed I want no worries about too fast. Though, it looks like you can't disengage the transmission by letting go of the lever like you can a normal snow blower (if you want to pull it back manually). It's a commercial grade snow blower, but it has shear pins, and doesn't have steering so I'll still be manhandling it in those 2 spots. I'm also risking it is used on Craigslist and the person doesn't seem to have much history about it (like how old is it, when I asked why they're selling their response was "too much for what I need"). 

Would you pick a new Toro 924 for $1300 or a used Honda 928 (wheeled version) for $1600?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Piedmont said:


> I also see a used Honda HS928 on craiglist for $1500. It has a hydrostatic transmission so it can go at the speed I want no worries about too fast. Though, it looks like you can't disengage the transmission by letting go of the lever like you can a normal snow blower (if you want to pull it back manually). It's a commercial grade snow blower, but it has shear pins, and doesn't have steering so I'll still be manhandling it in those 2 spots.


On the frame/rear is the serial number, in the form of XXXX-1234567. If you'll share that, I can tell you a bit more detail about that unit (age, warranty remaining, etc.)

There are two spring-loaded levers on the handlebars. One is for the auger, the other for drive. Release the drive lever and you're free to turn/move the unit as gravity and muscle allow. On the center console, the orange lever is used to control the speed (forward or reverse) and can be moved to any position at any time (you don't have to de-clutch). 

Also, after you've engaged the auger, you can then engage the drive (lever) and it will hold down the auger lever for you. Keep the drive lever held down to lock the auger lever into place. You can then use your right hand to adjust the orange speed control lever:










Finally, the HS928 has been mostly unchanged since its introduction. Last year, it did get a few updates, including some anti-icing shields around the carburetor, individual choke and throttle levers, taller handlebars, and standard worklight included.


----------



## Piedmont (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks... that's good to know. What I heard about the hydrostatic drive is it's tough to maneuver from consumer reports article here In our labs, Honda snow blower fights you as well as the snowhttp://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...lower-fights-you-as-well-as-the-snow/index.ht 

They were saying if you release the drive lever on the Honda's the transmission is still engaged making it very hard to just pull it back a few feet freely to have another go or maneuver it. Glad to hear they've mostly remained unchanged, I know it's not a newer model it has no light but I'll see about posting the serial #. 

I'm glad you mentioned the taller handlebars on the new model, it makes it sound like the previous were too short for normal people. I'm 6'4" if the older model is shorter than normal that may actually be a deal breaker in favor of the Toro (or back breaker if I go with it). But at least I'll know what I'm getting into. Thanks!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Piedmont, I picked up a used single stage Honda HS621 for a steal about a month ago. If the build quality of this smaller machine is anything like the bigger units , I'd go for the Honda. I've bought and sold a few Toro's and I always noticed all their black painted parts rust really quickly. I think they're great machines, but that has always bothered me regarding Toro's. Robert helped me with info regarding my Honda and if you do decide to go with it, he's a true asset. Just FYI, not hazing Toro


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Last yr we got a 32'' storm . A gut next to a customer was running a newer toro . I don't know what model it was but it was going thew that snow better than any other blower i saw that day.


----------



## Piedmont (Nov 13, 2013)

Well, the guy was nice enough to show up at my house with the HS928 for me to look at it. It was in better shape than I expected. He included the manual, an extra set of oem shear pins, and an unused Honda repair kit for it (mainly for replacing shear pins). I looked it over for about 25 minutes, tested it as much as I could (wish there were snow). It is hard to pull back even in neutral with drive lever disengaged the wheels don't free spin like a normal blower does in that same situation. Just means I'll be shifting it into reverse instead of pulling it back freely. Seems harder to turn (it's 12 lbs lighter than my Toro 824 XL). I brought it over to the troublesome spots I wished there was steering and it was harder to maneuver in my opinion. Then again, I bet snow on the ground will make turning easier than dry pavement. What sold me is the hydrostatic drive and hopefully Honda reliability. Mainly because I hear Toro still has fast first gears and it brought me back to the times, more often than not I'd have to do a stop and go kind of action in snow storms to let the impeller catch up with my Toro. The Honda, you can really have the thing crawl forward at a snails pace or fly forward I figured snow blowing going forward IS the most used may as well get the one that does that best. As for handle height, it's the same as my Toro 36". 

I pulled out my old Toro 824 XL from the shed to make room for the Honda and for kicks gave the chord a pull and my Toro started up on first pull. Hasn't been started since last winter... I will miss it and I really don't know if I made the right choice I did love my Toro. Time will tell, so I'm an owner of a Honda HS928WA. 

The serial number is SZAS-1123868 it would be great if you could tell me about it. Thanks.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

69ariens said:


> Last yr we got a 32'' storm . A gut next to a customer was running a newer toro . I don't know what model it was but it was going thew that snow better than any other blower i saw that day.


Wow 32 inches is a lot. We occaisonaly get 15 inches or so out of one snow storm at a time in Minnesota and I think that is alot but 32 inches Wow. I remember one year when I was just a kid back in 1977 we got 24 inches from one storm and blowing and drifting and I remember the snow plow buried our mail box and I had to dig out from around it. Thank fully we seldom get that much snow especially lately. I remember diging snow caves and snow forts over at my neighbors house since they had a snow bank over 10 feet tall by a tall row of poplar trees. I begining to think we do not get the big snow storms that we once used to get. Although last year we ended up with 81 inches total for the entire winter. Nothing like Buffalo NY that gets an average of 100+ inches a year however


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

so when can i come pick up the toro


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> so when can i come pick up the toro


Not if I get there first William!


----------



## Piedmont (Nov 13, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> so when can i come pick up the toro


Speaking if which, how much should a Toro 824 XL with a broken Tranny sell for? Heart breaking to sell, it was such a beautiful machine. 

Engine starts first pull, no dinging/clanging in it either. No rust anywhere looks almost brand new. When I store it I have a ramp and water collection area so when stored the blower rests 4" off the floor. That way it doesn't rest in a puddle after a storm. 

Looking on craigslist for broken snow blowers there aren't any for sale so I don't have a clue. I see working ones typically in the $300-$400 range for the size. I don't want to make the same mistake when I sold my Ariens. After 4 years of constant repairs and failures I posted it for $35 on craigslist and got 150 people in 10 minutes from all over New England. Then again, I see working ones for $350. My Toro 824 XL, the axle is locked and it shouldn't be fixed as one of the shafts came free and ripped the frame (where it attaches) so someone replacing that shaft will find out when they go to screw it into the hole in the frame... it's a much bigger gouged hole than it used to be and that shaft will likely be bouncing.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Piedmont said:


> The serial number is SZAS-1123868 it would be great if you could tell me about it. Thanks.


That specific unit was likely manufactured (Japan) in late 2000 or early 2001. It was wholesaled by Honda on 12/7/2001 to a dealer in Manchester, NH. The original retail customer registered it on 12/12/2001. The original 2-year factory warranty expired on 12/11/2003. There are no open campaigns/recalls on this model. 

There is only one Service Bulletins for this (wheel) model:

#10, Carburetor Icing. Under 'just right' conditions (humidity, temp, powdery snow) ice may form on the carburetor ventui, causing a loss of power or engine stop. A kit to shield the carb is available, Honda Part Number 06196-ZH9-305. Google the part number to find a Honda Dealer selling it online, or use this link to find a Honda Dealer in your area: *Find A Honda Dealer*

Finally, if you would send me a private message with your name and address, and I will update the registration database to show you as the new owner. Honda asks for this in the unlikely event there is ever a product safety recall and needs to contact you.


----------



## JSteinhoff (Oct 6, 2013)

Honda, period! Bought used HS928 TAS, love it. Hydrostatic drive, and commercial grade motor my 5yr. old granddaughter could start.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Not if I get there first William!


 you're to late, i'm already on the road


----------



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

Piedmont said:


> My Toro 824 XL, the axle is locked and it shouldn't be fixed as one of the shafts
> came free and ripped the frame (where it attaches) so someone replacing that
> shaft will find out when they go to screw it into the hole in the frame... it's a
> much bigger gouged hole than it used to be and that shaft will likely be
> bouncing.


It is responsible of you to disclose damage that may not be apparent when
viewed by a prospective purchaser and which may be beyond the resources
of some people to repair.

However, repairing an enlarged hole in the sheet metal of the chassis
is well within the means of a significant number of people. If you wanted
to pursue this yourself, I expect you could find someone with the skill
and willingness to resolve the matter for you. If not, just be aware
that for the right buyer, it is unlikely that your machine is a lost cause.

.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

EddyCurr said:


> It is responsible of you to disclose damage that may not be apparent when
> viewed by a prospective purchaser and which may be beyond the resources
> of some people to repair.
> 
> ...


I may be a pharmacist by I still enjoy wrenching on stuff and fixing stuff much to my wifes displeasure however I bought my welder about 3 years ago and I have used it for several things including restoring the snow blowers and fixing an old steel dock that I since replaced with a new aluminum one and repowering my power equipment. I own snowmobiles and boat and a personal watercraft and I do all my own maintanence. When I was a kid I swapped out car engines in my parent's garage and even rebuilt a Ford 302 with my neighbor. I do my own brakes and rotors and I have replace ignition switches in cars and starters and crankshafts in small engines and did snowmobile clutching and power window motors and hoods on cars as well as using a mig welder to repair rust damage on an old car of mine that I fixed up for my daughter. I really enjoy this forum because there are so many nice people here who are always willing to provide good advice and know how on how to keep your snow blowers working well.


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

My vote is for a used Honda, in good condition. I just bought one myself, I was deciding between an used Honda with Tracks or new Ariens or similar for the same price. I have used a honda with tracks several times and IMO you can't beat them for longevity, reliability and build quality! I ended up with a used honda in good condition, I bought it know it needed minor work. I removed the auger and freed them up from the gear box, installed new shear pins, new skid shoes, new auger and impeller bearings, repainted the inside of the auger housing. All in all I had no more than $100 dollars in parts and the original 1000 for the used Honda. For me it was well worth it!


----------



## snowhog (Nov 24, 2013)

I had the same Honda for about 5 seasons. Great machine and uses a lot less fuel than my Craftsman did. Make sure that you have more than a couple of auger shear pins on hand. They are the weakest part (which could be a good thing) on the machine. I seem to go through more of them on the Honda than I did on the Craftsman. And don't be tempted to just through any bolt in there in the middle of a snowstorm. If that piece does not operate as designed and does not break you can kiss your auger gear box goodbye. Had to replace all of the gears on my daughter's Craftsman after the previous owner put a grade 8 bolt in place of a shear pin and blew up the auger gear box. Luckily she got it for free after I told here I could fix the gear box.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Is this the one you bought ? 

HONDA HS928WA HYDROSTATIC 9 HP 928 SNOWBLOWER SNOW BLOWER Almost New!


----------

